# How do you lose a 777?



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

How the hell do you lose a 737?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/10/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-knowns-unknowns/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

It is a 777...and they saw a slick, and I believe a door. Just a matter of time before they recover something, I guess.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2014)

It's amazing that no debris field has been spotted thus far, despite the what, 9 mile long oil slick?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

my bad 777.. Still pretty large plane, but I guess them are some big mountains.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2014)

so it didn't just land somewhere safe and sound and the flight control crew just missed it??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

Headlines this morning said the oil slick was unrelated, and the "door" wasn't actually a part of the plane but just some unrelated floating debris.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

thats what I saw on the news this morning, granted it was MSNBC so accuracy isnt always there thing..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

How long was that French jumbo MIA in the south Atlantic before they found it?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 10, 2014)

777s are huge, there aren't too many commercial airliners bigger, some airlines seat 10 across in that thing. So it's a pretty damn big plane to completely lost track of.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2014)

I realize that there were three Americans on board, but why are(were) we providing the most resources to look for it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

^We are resource poor in that area at this time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

I suspect terrorists upset at a video someone made.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw an article saying two of the passengers had their passports/tickets stolen. Security shows that their tickets were used, but by some unknown other people.

Sometimes theft can be a good thing? :dunno:


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I saw an article saying two of the passengers had their passports/tickets stolen. Security shows that their tickets were used, but by some unknown other people.
> 
> Sometimes theft can be a good thing? :dunno:




Wow, that is a twist on the story that I read... which said there were two passengers using stolen passports, but both had been stolen years/months ago and reported as such into some database run by the French Lyon people or something like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an article saying two of the passengers had their passports/tickets stolen. Security shows that their tickets were used, but by some unknown other people.
> ...




That's the story I heard, EG.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> How the hell do you lose a 777?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/10/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-knowns-unknowns/index.html?hpt=hp_t1




Yo mama so fat...


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2014)

I would hazard that we're the most put together for this kind of thing, no matter what you may think of the NTSB. We've headed out and assisted on other foreign plane crashes. I actually don't mind when we have subject matter experts that can help.


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 10, 2014)

The island moves, geographically and through time, they are not going to find them


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/09/malaysia-airlines-freescale-idUSL2N0M602O20140309



> (Reuters) - Twenty employees of U.S. chipmaker Freescale Semiconductor were passengers on a Malaysia Airlines flight presumed to have crashed off the Vietnamese coast, according to a company statement on Saturday.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/09/malaysia-airlines-freescale-idUSL2N0M602O20140309
> 
> 
> 
> > (Reuters) - Twenty employees of U.S. chipmaker Freescale Semiconductor were passengers on a Malaysia Airlines flight presumed to have crashed off the Vietnamese coast, according to a company statement on Saturday.


That's a misleading quote. The company is a U.S. company, the employee's were not U.S. citizens.

I don't mind that we are helpful, but I want to know how we are paying to be helpful...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/09/malaysia-airlines-freescale-idUSL2N0M602O20140309
> ...




It does explain that in the article. 12 Malasian, 8 Chines, IIRC.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


It does, that's why I just said it was a misleading quote...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

The article I saw was obviously outdated. Here's a good summary of the facts so far:

http://abcnews.go.com/International/malaysia-airline-disappearance-now/story?id=22847455



> *Timeline of Events:*
> 12:41 a.m. (Malaysia): Flight MH370 departs Kuala Lumpur International Airport in Malaysia headed for Beijing, China.
> 12:43 a.m First time the flight shows up on radar
> 1:20 a.m. Air traffic control and radar lose contact. The last signal from the flight showed the plane at 35,000 feet. It went off the radar about 140 miles off the coast of Vietnam.
> ...


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2014)

It's also a Boeing airplane, so this part of the NTSB qualifies:



> Furthermore, in accordance with the provisions of international treaties, NTSB supplies investigators to serve as U.S. accredited representatives for aviation accidents overseas involving U.S-registered aircraft, or involving aircraft or major components of U.S. manufacture.


http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/cpquery/?&amp;dbname=cp112&amp;sid=cp112MX0Er&amp;refer&amp;r_n=sr083.112&amp;item&amp;&amp;&amp;sel=TOC_527737&amp;

I'm also going out on a limb by saying that the Naval folks involved are probably out on a cruise that doesn't involve anything mission-critical directly...just holding tight. We're paying for a couple thousand people to be out in the ocean anyway, so why not have them help look?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 10, 2014)

Why all the questioning about why is the US helping and how are we paying for it? When a ship issues a distress call at sea, ALL nearby ships must respond, regardless of nationality. It's common sense and a duty all humans have to each other. Does this even cost anything more than the usual US Naval operations, cruising around "maintaining a presence"?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been questioning all government spending lately. That's all.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 11, 2014)

I always question any government spending, but in cases like this, my thoughts are pretty much just like Dleg just stated.

We have the resources, &amp; 'usually' try to do the right thing


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it was more because at first no one else was assisting. The US and one other place had sent people and I was more like wth China isn't helping? That made me wonder what they weren't telling everyone else.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2014)

And I realize that Isound like a brat, but China has enough funding that they can put in just as much effort as we can. Kind of like what goes through my head when wealthy people go get a free meal but turn a deaf ear on when donations are requested, I seriously question my giving freely.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

^brat, lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I think it was more because at first no one else was assisting. The US and one other place had sent people and I was more like wth China isn't helping? That made me wonder what they weren't telling everyone else.




No, there have been a lot of countries in the area helping out with the search. US media is just so p!ss poor that you don't hear about any one else assisting.(because, OMG, the Bachelor finale is on!).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Dleg said:


> When a ship issues a distress call at sea, ALL nearby ships must respond, regardless of nationality. It's common sense and a duty all humans have to each other. Does this even cost anything more than the usual US Naval operations, cruising around "maintaining a presence"?




This.

Even in the bad old days of the cold war, the American's and Soviets offered assistance to one another in maritime emergencies (it was usually declined, but still).


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 11, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was more because at first no one else was assisting. The US and one other place had sent people and I was more like wth China isn't helping? That made me wonder what they weren't telling everyone else.
> ...


Who won??


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I think it was more because at first no one else was assisting. The US and one other place had sent people and I was more like wth China isn't helping? That made me wonder what they weren't telling everyone else.




I think there's a element of strategy going on. I mean, if someone is going around making large airliners disappear we probably want to get as much intelligence on that as we can, to make sure they don't try to use the same tactics against us. What better way to get inside info than to "assist?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

I almost wonder if someone did a test shot on a focused EMP device. 777 is all electric, isn't it?

Still wouldn't explain the lack of debris, though. THAT'S what throws me.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

What if pilot made a controlled landing ( like the one on the Hudson River ) and then it just sang with little debris? Versus crashing into the ocean and then breaking apart?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

^Had that happened, there would have been people in life rafts with locator beacons.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Well it's not like it's Delta Airlines where they have staff actually practice those type of emergencies it's possible to think that It landed the door could open and sink to the bottom?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What if pilot made a controlled landing ( like the one on the Hudson River ) and then it just sang with little debris? Versus crashing into the ocean and then breaking apart?




I'm not sure the 777 can make to bottom watertight like the Airbus could. It'd be hard to keep the fuselage intact with water jetting in at 100+ mph.

There'd still be a slick from fuel leaks, even if it did manage to somehow sink without leaving debris.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Aliens?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Aliens?


You can't say that without this:


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was more because at first no one else was assisting. The US and one other place had sent people and I was more like wth China isn't helping? That made me wonder what they weren't telling everyone else.
> ...




This. There are like 10 countries contributing to the search, and China is being especially aggressive since they're under fire from citizens (most of the passengers were Chinese nationals).


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Interesting info:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-latest-3229360


----------



## csb (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




now they are listing them, but when I was reading the articles yesterday morning (prior to the Bachelor) they listed four countries and ours was the only one providing a ship. The list got longer and longer as the day went on yesterday and eventually included China. If that was because the media was not accurately reporting or because we reacted faster to commit resources, I don't know. I do feel that China should have been either the first or second country involved due to the plane destination and the proximity to their airspace.

I really have no issues with us helping in the search, however while we are all focused on this, we are completely distracted from other major issues and I see our military stepping up on several fronts while budgets are being cut back so of course my initial reaction is going to question the spending.


----------



## csb (Mar 11, 2014)

We currently have 99 ships (but a boat ain't one) deployed out there. I think we were the best positioned, along with aircraft. http://www.navy.mil/navydata/nav_legacy.asp?id=146 I'm guessing the one boat hanging out near the location isn't off it's mission. My Navy friends confirm that they do a lot of hanging out at sea, waiting for something. We leave groups out there because they take so long to get places.

Plus, on why China may have taken it's sweet time, isn't always known for it's humanitarian efforts or jumping without having a solid PR plan in place.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> If that was because the media was not accurately reporting or because we reacted faster to commit resources, I don't know.




It is because our media flat out sucks, especially when it comes to reporting foreign news.

Granted, they are no great shakes at domestic stuff either, but for foreign news, best look to their news sources.

That is a combination of media corporation cost cutting and the failure of j-school to produce anything but teleprompter readers, and folks who can cut and paste from Reuters.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2014)

The East China Sea is the new Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2014)

csb said:


> Plus, on why China may have taken it's sweet time, isn't always known for it's humanitarian efforts or jumping without having a solid PR plan in place.




Exactly, were as we are nearly always there to jump in and help out, often with much criticism to follow about the efforts that were put in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)

CW, why isn't the UN taking control of this matter?! LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> CW, why isn't the UN taking control of this matter?! LOL




You just can't see them because their fetching blue hardhats blend in so well with the cerulean sea.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

> (Reuters) - Malaysia's military believes a jetliner missing for almost four days turned and flew hundreds of kilometers to the west after it last made contact with civilian air traffic control off the country's east coast, a senior officer told Reuters on Tuesday.
> 
> In one of the most baffling mysteries in recent aviation history, a massive search operation for the Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777-200ER has so far found no trace of the aircraft or the 239 passengers and crew.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/11/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140311

Remember in 2002 when that A-10 crashed, but before it was found, there was speculation it may be used for an attack on the Olympics?


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 11, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> 524126_437266962970300_1188267657_n.jpg


I thought the un, unNazied the world forever.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

This is just weird....



> *(CNN)* -- Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 was hundreds of miles off course, traveling in the opposite direction from its original destination and had stopped sending identifying transponder codes before it disappeared, a senior Malaysian Air Force official told CNN Tuesday.
> 
> If correct, these are ominous signs that increasingly call into question whether someone in the cockpit might have deliberately steered the plane away from its intended destination, a former U.S. aviation investigator said.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/11/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Approximately six hours into the flight, Flight 815 encountered problems with their radio. Having lost contact with ground control, the pilot decided to alter course and "turn back" towards Fiji. Approximately two hours later,* having traveled more than 1000 miles off their planned course*, the plane hit turbulence, which eventually resulted in the plane's crash. ("Pilot, Part 1") http://lostpedia.wikia.com/


I am just going to keep finding LOST similarities


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't there satellite imagery of everything more or less in real time or is the 8 year old Google Maps of my house the best that any country can muster.

Or no country wants to admit that it could follow satellite pictures to the site of the crash...

:dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2014)

It's more like hide and seek. There are those who know where they are hiding and are only waiting for the rest of us to catch up.


----------



## csb (Mar 11, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> This is just weird....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dleg (Mar 11, 2014)

One of those articles also mentioned that many of the passengers' cell phones ring when called. Does anyone here know enough about cellular phone communications to know if that means anything? I seem to recall not getting a ring, or some sort of "out of service area" message when I call someone whose phone is not turned on.

This is turning out to be one hell of a mystery.

As for satellites, I may not know much, but I am taking a remote sensing course right now where we are learning about the capabilities of commercial imaging satellites. None of them provide "real time" images in high enough resolution to search for debris. The high spatial resolution satellites like QuikBird and Ikonos travel in polar orbits, and fast. They pass by the same spot on the earth on the order of every 5-18 days or so, depending on the particular orbit and imaging (side-looking) capabilities. Theoretically, if cloud-free images were available of the entire area, "change detection" between today's image and last week's could be employed, and detect a crash site. But it would also detect about a million other things, so I'm not so sure that would be helpful.

The "real time" satellites, in geosynchronous orbit, are so far away that it is extremely unlikely they would have the resolution to detect the plane or its crash, unless they just happened to be focused on that area with a magnified view. Or if there is some super-secret tech that allows trillion-by-trillion pixel images, which also seems unlikely, and I think the plane would have been "found" by now, anyway, if something like that existed.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2014)

Was it on a treadmill?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Dleg said:


> One of those articles also mentioned that many of the passengers' cell phones ring when called. Does anyone here know enough about cellular phone communications to know if that means anything? I seem to recall not getting a ring, or some sort of "out of service area" message when I call someone whose phone is not turned on.




I think that the cell phones ringing indicates that they aren't underwater at the very least. Most electronics of any type stop working in a hurry when submerged while energized. Also, water of significant depth (a few meters) will attenuate a cell signal unless there is an underwater tower nearby.

Then again, I don't know how Asian cell phone networks handle calls to inactive devices. In America, they go straight to voicemail, but Asian infrastructure might just send a ringtone to the caller while it searches for the device. That was the explanation with the other anomaly that a lot of the passengers were still signed into their QQ accounts (instant messaging service in Asia). The company that owns QQ issued a statement that unless the user had signed out of their last session, it may still show them as online.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow - this is getting very interesting now. I just saw a CNN story, that Malaysian military radar tracked the plane for over an hour after its transponder turned off. It turned completely around, flew all the way back across Malaysia, and then "disappeared" in the Molucca straight. They don't say if the radar data says the plane went down, or just flew out of radar range.

Someone also pointed out that the point at which the turn-around occurred, was right when the air traffic control should have been handed off between Malaysia and Vietnam, which they said would be a perfect time for someone to attempt such a "disappearance".

This is starting to sound more and more like terrorism to me. I hope the plane turns up at an airport somewhere with everyone alive...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

And they just showed pictures girls had taken with pilots inside the cockpit while it was in the air. Which is a no no. So obviously they are operating a different level of discipline than other pilots would practice....

Agreed if love to see all these people alive somewhere...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Dleg said:


> One of those articles also mentioned that many of the passengers' cell phones ring when called. Does anyone here know enough about cellular phone communications to know if that means anything? I seem to recall not getting a ring, or some sort of "out of service area" message when I call someone whose phone is not turned on.




depends on the carrier. How the ring behaves when phone is off/out of signal is set at the carriers servers. From what I understand, different carriers handle it different ways.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/article/1445563/unanswered-questions-behind-disappearance-malaysia-airlines-flight-370

Number 8 is rather interesting...I didn't know that.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 12, 2014)

^ the fact that Boeing and the engine manufacturer track all planes and get telemetry real-time? I didn't, either, but I read it earlier in the week's coverage, with respect to the Air France crash in 2009. Apparently Airbus had received several detailed telemetry transmissions as the plane went down. But they also shared this info, pretty much right after it went missing, IIRC. In this case, if such data existed, I think it would have been announced already.

I would guess that the telemetry, in all cases, is transmitted using the same system on the airplane. So if someone were to turn it off, or a catastrophic failure occurred which wiped out the electronics, that telemetry would cease. Which seems to be the case here.

CNN is reporting potential debris found in Chinese satellite imagery the day after the crash, in more or less the same location where the plan disappeared. Search assets have been directed to that location, so maybe we will be an answer soon. Not a good one, if that's the case.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2014)

^Well, today there's this:



> The Wall Street Journal said that U.S. aviation investigators and national security officials believed the Boeing 777 flew for a total of five hours, *based on data automatically downloaded and sent to the ground from its Rolls-Royce Trent engines as part of a standard monitoring program. *


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/13/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140313


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 13, 2014)

^ Malaysian officials are denying this.

There seems to be a clusterf of conflicting reports. It's like Malaysia isn't used to being in the international spotlight, so the leaders are scrambling to try to control the flow of information like they're used to doing locally. That doesn't work so good when you have journalists from all over the world investigating the story.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Malaysian officials are denying this.




I wouldn't trust the Malaysian government as far as I could throw it. I'd believe Rolls Royce over them any day.

Edit: I don't mean that with my typical tinfoil hat, distrust the government thing either. Malaysian government, IIRC, seems to be in a contest between the forces of ineptitude and the forces of corruption to see who can be fastest to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Wouldn't there be evidence of social media updates and texting emails with me every major plane out there has some type of Wi-Fi access people can buy into that may be able to trace back last communications with family members that were on the plane?

Or is a Malaysian airline a lot like riding mass transit in South America where everyone carries a goat or pig on board?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2014)

^Most international planes don't have wi-fi on board. The wi-fi relies on cell towers on the ground that are pointed up toward the sky, basically. This doesn't work well over water, so they don't bother installing the wi-fi capability on these larger planes.

Some airlines are starting to install satellite-based wifi, but I doubt Malaysia airlines will be an early adopter.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok that makes sense... The only international flights I have taken were on a plane with a C- designation in front Of their names...

c-141,C-5, etc... And that was Pre wi-fi.... And long ass trips....

Just hope they find the plane soon so the families can say goodbye.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I did some work on the comfort pallets on those things many moons ago. The coffeemaker cost something like $5K, mainly because of cash safety requirements.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2014)

The other thing about Wifi that I was told from an airline stewardess - most of the retrofitted planes will have Wifi or TV screens, not both. Apparently, the equipment/cabling and associated weight were factored in for one system, but couldn't support the two of them and be cost effective.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe the Chinese are testing a new weapon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> The other thing about Wifi that I was told from an airline stewardess - most of the retrofitted planes will have Wifi or TV screens, not both. Apparently, the equipment/cabling and associated weight were factored in for one system, but couldn't support the two of them and be cost effective.




I think their ultimate plan is to stream entertainment via wifi so people can still pay them for movies and watch on their own tablets. Saves them the money of installing personal TVs. In fact, United announced something along these lines today: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57620265-37/apple-devices-said-to-get-free-in-flight-movies-on-united/


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2014)

Malaysian airlines is kind of seen as a luxury airline out here. And the stewardesses are hot.

But yeah, I would think that if the plane had turned around and flown back over Malaysia, someone on board would have attempted a text or phone call as they passed over the ground-based cellular networks (would that work?).

Still, the news that the White House has ordered searchers to the Indian Ocean is interesting..... take a look at the globe. Passing over the Indian Ocean opens up all kinds of (bad) possibilities for nefarious destinations.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 13, 2014)

All I know about cell reception in aircraft is that I can send the occasional text message but that's about all at anything over 4000ft.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2014)

I have yet to get any cell reception on a commercial plane.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure at what altitude mine stops working. Usually, if I'm lower than 4000 ft, I'm too friggin busy to experiment with the phone. I have had it start ringing on short final (&lt;1500ft) a couple of times though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Flyer, what are chances of a massive electrical failure killing all electronics, and leaving them flying at night, over water, with only a compass?

It almost looks like they tried to 180 back to land and got lost.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 14, 2014)

A massive electrical failure would leave them exactly like that. Depending on cloud cover etc, that's a perfect recipe for spacial disorientation.

Having said that, the reports I'm hearing this morning are that the communications systems on that jet were shut down sequentially. The conclusion being that it was an intentional act by somebody that had a clue about operating a 777. The speculation seems to be turning to pilot suicide or some other nefarious act.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

Did no one fly over and look at that possible wreckage that the Chinese aerial photo picked up?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

The object from the Chinese aerial photo was discredited so I'm guessing that somehow it was confirmed.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel for the passengers' families. It's been nigh a week and they're still grasping at straws.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Did no one fly over and look at that possible wreckage that the Chinese aerial photo picked up?




The triangle thing was three boats tethered together and the others were miscellaneous junk, I believe.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 15, 2014)

Lots more detail today, although it is not sounding good for the plane - it sounds to me that the available evidence now points to the plane having crashed into the Indian Ocean somewhere, after a series of strange direction and altitude changes.


----------



## cement (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like terrorists making a run for Pakistan, I heard a theory to repurpose the plane as a weapon


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

So now they think pilots were behind it? This is getting weird....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 16, 2014)

The last I read is that it was in the air another six or so hours after the transponder was shut off. Since there was no hijack code, if it wasn't one of the pilots, it was somebody that knew their way around a 777 cockpit. I think the only realistic place that plane can be right now is at the bottom of the ocean. It takes a pretty decent runway to operate that plane and I can't imagine anybody landing that thing somewhere without somebody seeing it.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 16, 2014)

Even weirder today - now they are saying that they (Malaysia and other countries analysts) are almost certain that the change in direction was deliberate and performed by the pilots, or someone else on board who knew exactly what they were doing. The communications systems were shut off one by one, over a period of many minutes, which eliminates a catastrophic loss of power. And I read on CNN this morning, that the sharp turn to the west had been pre-programmed into the plane's autopilot - I have no idea how they know this.

The fact that it hasn't turned up anywhere yet seems to indicate that it crashed.... but still, it seems like there is some hope that the passengers are sitting in a hangar somewhere, being held hostage. Bloomberg reported that a new search area has opened up in the waters west of Perth, Australia, now.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Pakistan said it didn't enter their airspace... Yeah we believe you!

Hopefully someone is getting chuck Norris' crew ready to roll...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Pakistan said it didn't enter their airspace... Yeah we believe you!
> 
> Hopefully someone is getting chuck Norris' crew ready to roll...


Pakistan does have a habit of changing their mind and their story though...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2014)

Delta force!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2014)

"No, we don't know where Bin Laden is!"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> It takes a pretty decent runway to operate that plane and I can't imagine anybody landing that thing somewhere without somebody seeing it.




I think running on fumes, the thing would be pretty light and probably not take as much runway as you think, for landing. I could see Pakistan using it to do nefarious things to the Indians.

I just can't see someone going to all that effort to evade civvie radar just to crash it into the sea.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think running on fumes, the thing would be pretty light and probably not take as much runway as you think, for landing. I could see Pakistan using it to do nefarious things to the Indians.


Even empty, it would take at least 4000 ft of pavement to get it down and stopped. If the intent is to then fly it back out, they'll need upwards of 6000 ft.



Capt Worley PE said:


> I just can't see someone going to all that effort to evade civvie radar just to crash it into the sea.


You may be trying to apply a little logic where none exists. If the pilot was cracked, who knows what the little voices inside his head were telling him to do.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know why this is so intriguing.. Maybe we don't have any mysteries these days.but watching the news stretch all day coverage over Tiny bits of hopeful facts is sad... But still hard to turn off...

And what is the significance of "all right, good night"??


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And what is the significance of "all right, good night"??


It's just not a standard response. Usually, the response is a read-back of the last instruction to confirm the pilot received it correctly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think running on fumes, the thing would be pretty light and probably not take as much runway as you think, for landing. I could see Pakistan using it to do nefarious things to the Indians.
> ...


Back in my DoD days, I remember 'combat' landing/takeoff lengths for CRAF aircraft being substantially shorter than the 'safe' values the manufacturers put out. Just sayin'....




> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't see someone going to all that effort to evade civvie radar just to crash it into the sea.
> ...


That's true. he may have wanted to be the USS Cyclops of the 21st century.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

Is there any reason why a commercial airliner should ever need to turn their transponder off? Why even make that an option for the flight crew?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Is there any reason why a commercial airliner should ever need to turn their transponder off? Why even make that an option for the flight crew?


this seems like the most logical question thus far.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Is there any reason why a commercial airliner should ever need to turn their transponder off? Why even make that an option for the flight crew?


probably wont be an option anymore...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

i hope that before the media pins this on pilots turned terrorists I hope there is some actual evidence, I mean its terrible for the pasengers families and going to be terrible for the piltos families to be interrogated over and over again until they find that little black / orange box..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Is there any reason why a commercial airliner should ever need to turn their transponder off? Why even make that an option for the flight crew?


The only reason to shut down the transponder is if it malfunctions. Not all that common but it does happen. I'm pretty sure almost any airliner will has two transponders (primary and backup).



snickerd3 said:


> probably wont be an option anymore...


There will always be a circuit breaker that can be pulled to shut it off. The ability to shut off any given electrical circuit is a flight safety issue.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

if you wanted to kill some time today...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances


----------



## TESTY (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it was another UA flight 93. It got hijacked, flew off course, then passengers stormed the hijackers and crashed into the ocean.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know why this is so intriguing.. Maybe we don't have any mysteries these days.




I think that's exactly it. With the 24 hour news cycle and instant communication across continents over the internet, hardly anything goes more than a few days without a reasonable explanation. Losing a jumbo jet loaded with 200+ people and still knowing nothing after over a week is an oddity and instantly intriguing. Let's just hope it doesn't end up like DB Cooper and we never get a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> if you wanted to kill some time today...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances




I'm surprised some jokester hasn't included the zeppelin from the Tonight, Tonight video in the list yet. Although I guess they never showed what happened to it after Spongebob and his wife jumped off of it.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

why is Nancy Grace not covering this story?

No little white girls were on the plane..


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2014)

http://music.yahoo.com/news/courtney-love-thinks-she-may-found-missing-malaysian-201504477-rolling-stone.html

From the article: "I'm no expert but up close this does look like a plane and an oil slick," wrote Love. "Prayers go out to the families #MH370 and its [sic] like a mile away Pulau Perak, where they 'last' tracked it 5°39'08.5"N 98°50'38.0"E but what do I know?"

Well, it looks like everyone can go home now. Mystery solved.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Think of the guy who told his wife he was flying to Beijing on ML370 and is now stuck in his gf's apartment.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Think of the guy who told his wife he was flying to Beijing on ML370 and is now stuck in his gf's apartment.




Lol, you are sick, man.

But funny!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 18, 2014)

^ That guy could be rich and famous...go get me some either, knock me out for a day so I can pass a tox screen and let me out to wander the streets until someone finds me...he'd get fifty billion interviews and would add to the mystery, a book and movie deal, you name it!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 18, 2014)

^A lot of good the money and fame would get him. Between the wife and the gf, he'd still be sleeping on a park bench when it was all said and done.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Money does solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Money does solve a lot of problems.




But a b$tch ain't one.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Why is divorce so expensive?

It's worth it!


----------



## TESTY (Mar 18, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ286Fpq7Fs


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Why is divorce so expensive?
> 
> It's worth it!


RG,

Are you sleeping on the couch too lately?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

hell no, I pay 75% of the fucking bills so until I am found with some other woman I am gonna sleep in my bed


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Why is divorce so expensive?
> ...


I'm not even sleeping on the couch these days. Fought my way back in this weekend. I just have to wear a helmet to cushion to blows to the head resulting from my snoring.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

good to see you younger guys figuring it out (crap got to go to the movie lines thread)


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


blows to the head and person don't help with mr snick. I have resorted to keeping ear plugs on my dresser for the nights when it is bad. If i can get to sleep first then it usually isn't an issue, but if I wake up int he middle of the night then I have problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/national-international/250816571.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand



> Thailand said its military radar may have spotted the missing Malaysian Airlines jet around the time it vanished, but they didn’t pass on the information because Malaysia’s initial request wasn’t specific. “We did not pay any attention to it,” Air Vice Marshal Montol Suchookorn said of the infrequent radar signal the military noticed. “The Royal Thai Air Force only looks after any threats against our country, so anything that did not look like a threat to us, we simply look at it without taking actions." Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 went missing 10 days ago with 239 people onboard.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2014)

One pilot's theory on how a fire could explain everything:

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2014)

^That is a very convincing argument.

However, if the plane crashed into the ocean, wouldn't the EPIRBs go off, automatically? That would have been picked up by satellite, regardless of where it went down. I don't know, but I assume that EPIRBs are deployed similar to the way they are deployed on ocean going vessels - one each on the inflatable life rafts. I suppose they could be triggered upon wetting, but then get dragged down by the wreckage into the deep, where the signal might then be so attenuated that it can't be detected? But even so, there should have been at least a short burst of EPIRB transmission if the plane had crashed into the ocean, within a relatively short time window that is now known a lot more precisely.

The fact that everyone has essentially called off the ocean searches leads me to believe that this avenue of thought has been examined and came up empty.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm... Australia and the US are now saying that they have located objects in satellite images that they think may be debris from the wreckage, way off the southwest coast of Australia. A U.S. Navy P-8 is supposedly "almost there", to begin the search.

They are also saying that they were able to get a lot more location information out of the satellite "pings" and have narrowed the plane's flight path to two paths headed directly south, across the Indian Ocean, towards Antarctica. So it's sounding pretty grim.... probably something along the lines of the fire scenario described in that post above here...

I was really hoping for some good news, after all this speculation. It certainly is not sounding good now.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't you take a dingy over there and check it out?

I saw that on the news and after they spent this week making the pilots out to be possible terrorist I just hope they close this case soon...

And how Long would plane debris float?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea. Thinking about what's inside a plane... lots of plastic trim, foam upholstery, inflatable life rafts and slides. Some of that stuff could float for years.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, and in 13 days, any debris found could have drifted hundreds of miles from where the plane went down.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 20, 2014)

watching this on the news now, I think it sounds like the first solid lead yet.

I'd say they will find it within the hour or so


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2014)

When I saw the P-8 flying out of Australia, my first thought was, "someone must have heard the black box ping."

I suspect some fast attack was burning neutrons to get over there and take a listen, heard something, and sent it on up the chain. WTG USN!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 20, 2014)

Now they are saying that the P-8 found nothing but a boat, and they believe that boat was in those satellite images.

So it continues.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> One pilot's theory on how a fire could explain everything:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


That story made a lot of sense but the first thing that came up when I googled "Pulau Langkawi" was this story refuting it:

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-echochambers-26640114


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

the ocean is a big place we have to remind ourselves... just looking at this one image makes me feel it truly is very difficult for the search parties to do what they are doing.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/07/asia/gallery/malaysia-airliner/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2014)

^^

I don't see how that "object" is distinguishable from just a reflection off a wave.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't see how that "object" is distinguishable from just a reflection off a wave.


That's what I thought too! I assumed it wasn't the real feed they show just a low quality reproduction for the media


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2014)

http://flightsafety.org/hf/hf_may-jun97.pdf

"At very high alltitudes (45,000 feet) or higher even the use of 100 percent oxygen will not sustain conciousness because of the increased volume of water vapor and CO2 in the lungs, Above 33,000 feet to breathe normally, the lungs must be pressurized by some mechanical means"


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> http://flightsafety.org/hf/hf_may-jun97.pdf
> 
> "At very high alltitudes (45,000 feet) or higher even the use of 100 percent oxygen will not sustain conciousness because of the increased volume of water vapor and CO2 in the lungs, Above 33,000 feet to breathe normally, the lungs must be pressurized by some mechanical means"


I don't remember what school it was for but my husband had to take a test in-flight at some elevation with out oxygen... the test looked like something maybe a 1st grader may take and most of the people couldn't do it. (like "draw hands on the clock so it says 12:50" type questions)

EDIT- actually I think it was in a simulator now that I recall...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Not the same but I can attest that breathing at 13,500 feet is difficult even if your not moving... Can't imagine if you doubled that....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2014)

A hypobaric chamber... that is what it is, and it was to show how poor your judgement and display how bad of a decision you may make with the lack of oxygen. That test is supposedly given at the equivalent to 25,000 ft off oxygen for just a min or two.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Not the same but I can attest that breathing at 13,500 feet is difficult even if your not moving... Can't imagine if you doubled that....


Anything sustained over 12,500 ft MSL in an aircraft requires oxygen. They allow temporary operation (max 30 minutes) up to 14,500.

A friend of mine got caught in an updraft that took him to about 17,000 feet before he could get clear of it. He was on the verge of passing out and remembers watching his finger tips start to turn blue.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll attest to that. I was the one that had the cabin depressurize and was headed into blackout before the pilot nose dived and had us skimming the ground on the way back to Orlando.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

What altitude do those little planes normally fly?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I usually cruise between 6,000 and 10,000 ft depending on winds. The service ceiling on mine is 17000 ft but I'm not sure my normally aspirated engine could actually haul the airframe up there. I've had it at 12500 a couple of times and it's pretty weak on power.

There's a turbo charger modification available for mine that will move the ceiling up to 25000 ft.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Weird... We ski at 9,000 - 11,000 feet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2014)

I summeted a 14er last summer, meaning that I have been higher above sea level than your airplane has.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2014)

That's getting up there. Pike's Peak is just over 14k elevation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I summeted a 14er last summer, meaning that I have been higher above sea level than your airplane has.


Great, now I'm gonna have to go out and take it up to 14.5 just to see if it will do it. I'm too lazy to borrow an oxygen bottle to see just where it stops.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2014)

You can do 14k without oxygen, no problem - you might get a little dizzy, or a bit of a headache.

I've been there, Dex!

Back on subject, I am beginning to suspect that the plane may never be found. Just two more weeks until the black box stops emitting. I heard on CNN this morning (so take that for what' it's worth) that the pings it emits are only audible within about 2 miles. So does that mean you couldn't even hear it from the surface directly above, in waters deeper than about 11,000 ft???

My prediction: this will be the Emilia Earhart mystery of the entire 21st century.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

^I thought they could be heard for 5 miles but that still makes it a pretty small circle when you consider the size of the search area.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Flyer, do you know why plane data is still stored in black boxes instead of being transmitted to a server off of the plane?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2014)

^^^

For older planes I'd guess it cost to much, these days that probably isn't as much of an issue but the standard practice is still to put the box in the plane.

Have they ever not recovered a black box? I know they were worried about it when that Air France flight went down in the Atlantic in 2009(?). Eventually they found it, but he search area was no where near as large.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Flyer, do you know why plane data is still stored in black boxes instead of being transmitted to a server off of the plane?


I think the technology for transmitting that much data from a flying aircraft isn't quite there yet. I think things are heading that way though as evidenced by the data feeds received by the engine manufacturer.

I don't know if they will ever totally eliminate the black boxes but I think the ability to transmit all of the relevant data in nearly real time isn't very far off. It will be interesting to see how fast it gets adopted.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Dleg said:


> Back on subject, I am beginning to suspect that the plane may never be found. Just two more weeks until the black box stops emitting. I heard on CNN this morning (so take that for what' it's worth) that the pings it emits are only audible within about 2 miles. So does that mean you couldn't even hear it from the surface directly above, in waters deeper than about 11,000 ft???




I'm guessing the USN, among others, already moved fast attack boats into the area to listen on passive sonar. I bet the bubbleheads could hear the pinger on that black box a god long way.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

i was at the gym and watched a full hour of this coverage last night on the treadmill, its very intriguing even though they are basically saying nothing....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> its very intriguing even though they are basically saying nothing....




propaganda at it's best


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > its very intriguing even though they are basically saying nothing....
> ...


Just like the commentators for a NASCAR race...


----------



## Lungshen (Mar 21, 2014)

Could it be that Malaysian military accidentally shot down the airplane and tried to cover it up so they don't look like an idiot?

How can a 777 just disappeared into thin air without a trace. Its been more than a week and they haven't even found a scrape metal.

No, I don't believe in UFO's :0


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't thought about that but you should send that to CNN I bet they could spend at least a half a day covering


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2014)

CNN would report that it was shot down by a US military installation in Malaysia, and that it never would have happened if not for Republican defense spending.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2014)

The reporting is slowing down today - not in terms of coverage, but definitely in terms of new information. We are now entering the terminal phase... I predict interest will drop, the story will slide from the CNN homepage within 1-2 more weeks, and then it will slip into legend. Unless of course they find it, but I give that very slim odds now.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Did you see the robot submarine that can go to 13,000 feet below surface that was on CNN? I think that's what found the French flight a few years back...

Looked like the owner was ready to put it in the water..

Curious who pays for something like that the airline? I can imagine the get does it for free?

It was a cool looking "yellow submarine"


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

So would any large pieces of the plane still be floating? China showing new satellite image of something 72 feet long again..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

They are now rehashing old stories as "Breaking News,' so I suspect this story has jumped the shark and CNN is only in it because ML370 reversed CNN's ratings slide to oblivion.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/national-international/251838501.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand

They are now saying with some certainty, that the plane crashed in the Southern Indian Ocean.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

had to be something really weird if the plane went towards vietnam and then did a 180 to the middle of no where?

Hope they find the plane for the families sake so they can get some actual closure and not some talking head giving vaugue "analyis" summaries with no actual data..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/national-international/251838501.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand
> 
> They are now saying with some certainty, that the plane crashed in the Southern Indian Ocean.




Which means they have no idea, but nobody can prove that isn't what happened.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

From what I heard this morning, I think they are beginning to lean towards a massive electrical failure. I guess that could have changed their waypoints :dunno:


----------



## cement (Mar 24, 2014)

I see a History Channel documentary in the making


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

the history channel was my anti-productivity tool this past weekend, always is


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

^The men Who Made America is awesome!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^The men Who Made America is awesome!




That's what I got sucked into on Saturday afternoon... episodes about Rockefeller, Carnegie and JP Morgan... but then moonshiners came on and I changed the channel


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> some talking head giving vaugue "analyis" summaries with no actual data..


And this is different from the rest of the 24/7 news channels how?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > some talking head giving vaugue "analyis" summaries with no actual data..
> ...




I think that's the point, the people who lost their loved ones need closure not a constant stream of potentially devastating non-information


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

And why does the Prime Minister have to deliver this message? Isn't it really the airlines fault?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And why does the Prime Minister have to deliver this message? Isn't it really the airlines fault?




tighter governmental control of the release of information


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2014)

is the airline owned by the government or a private company?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't trust most anything that comes out of Malaysia....


----------



## TESTY (Mar 24, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuaHKz4iPDg


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like they may actually be close to pinpointing the location of the crash. News this morning said there are reports of up to 110 pieces of debris.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2014)

and there were something like 300 pieces spotted yesterday...they all look like white cap waves to me when I look at the pics...good thing thats not my job.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Call off the search people, according to this website the plane was found circling LAX.

http://guff.com/malaysia-airlines-flight-370-found/gallery


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 2, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Call off the search people, according to this website the plane was found circling LAX.
> 
> http://guff.com/malaysia-airlines-flight-370-found/gallery




Blocked at work as a "suspicious site."


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Call off the search people, according to this website the plane was found circling LAX.
> ...


Here is the "story" then:



> Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 flight went missing on March 8, 2014. After a grueling three week search, the airplane was finally discovered today at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX).
> In a shocking turn of events, federal investigators discovered the plane had been at LAX since March 8, but unable to find a gate, aimlessly taxied the runway until today.
> 
> "LAX is a disorganized mess," Malaysia Airlines said in a statement. "We f**king hate that airport."
> ...


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2014)

It's always the last place you look!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/07/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> On Sunday, a pinger locator in the Indian Ocean detected signals consistent with those sent by a flight data recorder and a cockpit voice recorder, said the head of the Australian agency coordinating search operations. The signals had a frequency that's specially designed for recorders -- a sound not occurring in nature.


Maybe, finally a promising lead?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2014)

apparently the US ping locator heard it too. they just have to triangulate where the noise was coming from


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope they find it. This has been so bizarre.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I the only person wondering why they only have one of these yellow submarines searching? If there are X of those things in the world then it seems like at least X/2 of them should be working on this search, not one of them.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 23, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> Am I the only person wondering why they only have one of these yellow submarines searching? If there are X of those things in the world then it seems like at least X/2 of them should be working on this search, not one of them.




perhaps the others are busy doing other stuff?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it's owned by a private company but I don't know how many they have... They just keep saying the same company found the air France plane.....

So does Malaysia air pick up the bill for all this?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 23, 2014)

I have had the song about yellow submarines stuck in my head all morning because of this thread


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2014)

It is basic critical path method - decrease the project duration by allocating additional resources to the critical activities. This submarine search seems to be the most critical activity in the world right now but there's only one sub working.


----------



## goodal (Apr 23, 2014)

To illistrate just how long ago i lost interest in this story, when I clicked on the first unread button of this thread it took me to the first page on 3/10.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 23, 2014)

Since this thread is still active, I'll throw out a juicy conspiracy theory for you (that I hope our flyers can debunk):

Computer virus (or multiple viruses) installed before takeoff

-Shuts down communication.

-Vents cabin.

-Climbs to 45K ft to ensure everyone is frozen dead, if not asphyxiated yet.

- Then either the infected-autopilot carried the aircraft out into the middle of nowhere to hide the evidence, or else possibly the theory that the pilot tried to save the plane by heading for nearest airport once it wacked out comes into play, but then he is overtaken by life support systems he can't control.

And the _really _juicy part of the conspiracy theory? This was a test run.

Discuss:

(before rejecting the theory on grounds that the electronics in play aren't sophisticated enough to be manipulated by a traditional virus, also consider the possibility of a "dumb" virus, maybe even mechanical in origin, that accomplishes the same goal).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

^I'm just happy to be flying an aircraft with a magneto based engine ignition and where the control surfaces are connected to the yoke by simple cables and pulleys.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't think the plane ever took off. All of the eyewitness sightings were actually seeing a holograph.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2014)

^^ I see what you did there.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2014)

^or do you?

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 29, 2014)

...well..... now that you put it that way....


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

Many believe the plane did not crash at all. If there is no debris, there is no crash. Something more sinister may have happened. Have a look at what Veterans Today says about it.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/04/26/mh370-evidence-of-false-flag/


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 3, 2014)

Oooh! Ooooh! Was it another hologram? =) I do love me a good hologram plane conspiracy, cuz you can see right through them.


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

I'll believe it crashed when I see evidence of it. Until then, it didn't crash. No holograms needed.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> I'll believe it crashed when I see evidence of it. Until then, it didn't crash. No holograms needed.


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgz5-8chSlk


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/28/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-pinging/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

I think they just need to hire us to find the damn thing...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 28, 2014)

They only wasted 1.5 month searching the area before coming to the conclusion that what they were looking for wasn't there. That does nothing but reduce the likelihood that they find the plane elsewhere.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 28, 2014)

Hmmmm.

Was the pilot's name Schrodinger? Until they find something, it can be thought of as crashed and not crashed.........


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2014)

Wasn't their a group of mapping scientist that said they found a plane over nw of India? Did they ever check that out?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 28, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Was the pilot's name Schrodinger? Until they find something, it can be thought of as crashed and not crashed.........


As Oz above. He's got some fascinating theories on such topics.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (May 29, 2014)

I think a slower group of people than NCEES has finally been located. of course this is a much more complictaed task than running scantrons...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

damn . looks like Malaysia air lost another one.. sad...

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/17/world/europe/ukraine-malaysia-airlines-crash/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

another reason why i prefer to vacation stateside...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

It was shot down.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn... But that's just gives me a 3rd reason to vacation locally....

That's fucked up... It's like the 80's again.....


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

This is not going to go well.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2014)

This sucks.

Damn.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 17, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> This sucks.
> 
> Damn.




x2.


----------



## iwire (Jul 18, 2014)

ya..it's crazy. some woman lost 3 relatives on both flights (her bro and inlaw) MH370 and (step daugther) MH17....

http://www.wsmv.com/story/26051280/woman-loses-relatives-in-2-malaysia-air-disasters


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 13, 2014)

Weird stuff. RM111,000 (~$35k) was found to have been withdrawn from the accounts of four passengers on MH370. The article doesn't say when, but it's implied it was after the plane went missing.

http://www.themalaymailonline.com/malaysia/article/police-investigating-missing-money-from-mh370-victims-accounts


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2014)

weird, probably just some online theft, but it certainly adds to the mystery!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 13, 2014)

Um, I have a theory...

...plane crashes in populated area. Crash site isn't secured for days. Anyone and his brother has the opportunity to rummage through luggage/personal belongings of the passengers on board...

...see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2014)

I was thinking this is for the one that we think crashed in the ocean not the ones that the Russians shutdown


----------

